# 1/30/11 Florida Keys Backcountry Report



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Capt. Rick Stanczyk had Richard Arluck and his family out, Mike and Dave, today on Saturday 1/30/11. They were visiting down from Miami and wanted some action and good stuff to eat! They headed back towards the cape area around 8:00 and arrived around 9:30. The tide had just stopped falling and they fished a deep area around the shoreline. Soon as the tide started trickling in, they were catching plenty of black drum, sheepshead, redfish, ladyfish, even a couple trout and pompano! Shrimp on jigs did the trick, and it was bites on every cast for a while! Good action there for a couple of hours! Once the tide started really ripping and some poirposes showed up, they decided to take a break and eat lunch. After that they headed out towards the edge of the gulf off sprigger bank and snapper fished in some holes. It took some looking around, but eventually they got into them real thick and caught plenty of keepers, as well as some small groupers which they released. The weather as absolutely gorgeous this afternoon, light winds and the sun with cool air - just right!!! Tons of action and probably caught 15 different species of fish!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
Florida Fishing Charters


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a beautiful redfish. I love the coloration.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

great pics!!!


----------

